# what are 'T bullets' ?



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I know there not that strong but...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

T-bullets contain 2 compounds, superdrol and mlmg.

Very strong OTC steroid/ 'prohormone'. 3-4 weeks is the usual Length as 2 caps(20mg) a day. SERM pct is advised.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Extreme T-Bullets are the strongest testosterone enhancing sports nutrition supplement available. They are designed to increase mass, strength, appetite, recovery time and muscle size, our test subjects experienced all these effects plus another effect which they reported - increased libido!

Within 1 week of starting T-Bullets you should notice the same kind of results as our test subjects did, you may also find an increase in the pump you get from each workout along with enhanced recovery times.

The increased aggression you'll have should lead to blistering workouts which will work with T-Bullets to bring about new levels of rock hard muscularity far faster than you would have believed possible. You could experience muscle growth like never before whilst using T-Bullet.

After a 4 week cycle, champion power lifter Andy Cairney gained 18lbs of muscle tissue and experienced a 20% increase in strength. You too may find you could gain muscle faster than you ever thought you could.

Every warrior needs ammunition - if you've got the guns, we've got the bullets.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chris1993 said:


> I know there not that strong but...


They are


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mmmm rebound prolactin gyno. Yum.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Mmmm rebound prolactin gyno. Yum.


Goes nice in coffee


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

One of the other pt's in my gym has been taking t bullets for 6 months, he's a built guy and really knows his stuff. he hates steroids but doesnt same to understand what tbullets are. He keeps trying to get me on them. Think il just stick to the test and tren


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wee-chris said:


> One of the other pt's in my gym has been taking t bullets for 6 months, he's a built guy and really knows his stuff. he hates steroids but doesnt same to understand what tbullets are. He keeps trying to get me on them. Think il just stick to the test and tren


For 6 months????? Bellend, how has his physique changed?


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> For 6 months????? Bellend, how has his physique changed?


to be honest he is in good shape, and he's pretty switched on. When it comes to training and diet etc he knows everything there is to know. I did ask him a few times about milk thistle and did he know they were harsh on the liver but he looked at me like I had to heads! ah well when he dies of jaundice there will be one less pt in the gym and more clients for me!


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

6 months is cringeful no matter how good u look


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Extreme T-Bullets are the strongest testosterone enhancing sports nutrition supplement available. They are designed to increase mass, strength, appetite, recovery time and muscle size, our test subjects experienced all these effects plus another effect which they reported - increased libido!
> 
> Within 1 week of starting T-Bullets you should notice the same kind of results as our test subjects did, you may also find an increase in the pump you get from each workout along with enhanced recovery times.
> 
> ...


copy and paste?

plus they're not the strongest since its a pretty common formulae used, and can easily be purchased by half a dozen different brands. its not exclusive.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

wee-chris said:


> One of the other pt's in my gym has been taking t bullets for *6 months, he's a built guy and really knows his stuff.* he hates steroids but doesnt same to understand what tbullets are. He keeps trying to get me on them. Think il just stick to the test and tren


sounds like he doesnt know his stuff since he is taking a stack of 2 incredibly suppressive steroids, one of which is also very toxic to the liver which is why most cycles are limited to 4 weeks, not 6 months.

if he keeps going like this, he will end up in hospital


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bashman said:


> I'd expect him to be ready for Mr. Olympia with 6 months on SD.
> 
> Srs though, thought SD gains died off after 3-4 weeks.


depends on the users and PCT and nutrition etc....

I put on 4-5kg on my 1st cycle 2 years ago and kept all the gains.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Been hearing alot about T bullets..how are they even legal if they shut you down?? keep hearing you need pct after a cycle.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris1993 said:


> I know there not that strong but...


Immediate fail


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Alex The Kid said:


> Been hearing alot about T bullets..how are they even legal if they shut you down?? keep hearing you need pct after a cycle.


Same as all other legel Pro-Hormones/Designer Steriods - they are basically steroids but through loop holes (mainly due I think to them having to convert once ingested rather than being immediately active compounds, but somebody more knowledgable will set me straight on this) are available OTC.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

superdrol is legal, but is an already active steroid.

the PH is just a umbrella term used to cover them all.


----------

